# Stainless Steel Knives or Carbon Steel Knives?



## Kane (Aug 22, 2004)

Would you rather have a stainless steel knife or a carbon steel knife? Carbon steel maybe good for swords because swords are have to be made to withstand more force but knives should be made to last where ever you go.

Stainless Steel does not rust or require much or if not no care. Wouldn't a stainless steel knife or dagger be better for a person living in the wild or camping? What do you think?


----------



## Phil Elmore (Aug 22, 2004)

No, stainless steel *does* rust -- it just doesn't rust as quickly as does carbon steel when both are subjected to the same environmental factors.  Stainless steel is just carbon steel with, among other things, a chromium content higher than a[n arguably arbitrary] given point.  That chromium content makes stainless steel unsuitable for swords but this is not generally a factor in knives.  It is not, however, a magic alloy one way or another.

All knives require proper care and maintenance.


----------



## shaolinchi (Aug 22, 2004)

hey, i buy all my knives from cold steel.  they are of amazing strength and are good knives!  http://www.coldsteel.com


----------



## Kane (Aug 22, 2004)

So is it better to have carbon steel knife?What about for daggers? Is it the same?


----------



## shaolinchi (Aug 23, 2004)

i don't know much about the construction of the blades and what not.  but yes, i'm guessing the carbon steel is much strong and durable than stainless.  again, i'm not really sure, but if i was to guess, then i would say yes.


----------



## Phil Elmore (Aug 23, 2004)

It doesn't matter.   The heat treat is at least as important as the steel itself when it comes to the durability of the blade, though there are some steels that are relatively soft by definition (420J2, for example).

None of you are going to use a knife so hard that you break it, most likely; the average user's needs just aren't that demanding.  When choosing a carry knife, choose what you like and keep the steel oiled with Break Free CLP, Tuff Glide, Tuff Cloth, or something along those lines, and you'll be fine.


----------



## OULobo (Aug 23, 2004)

I would go with SS only because I'm a lazy bum sometime with maintanance on my everyday carry stuff. I can get away with oiling less often with SS, and I agree with Phil about not usually getting into a situation when I need to have the strongest and most durable blade.


----------



## Silat Student (Sep 2, 2004)

I take care of my knives so Carbon steel is not a problem for me, I actually prefer it because I feel that it's easier to sharpen and holds a decent edge (although as Phil says this is in large part due to the Heat Treating). A light coat of oil is all you carbon knife requires to serve you well.


----------

